# milton spillway/main lake 3-23-09



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

well me and my buddy went yesterday and go there at 545.second cast i got one 16inches and threw em back.then the crowd came and so i moved down a bit.a guy was snagging em and luckly only got 1 around 16inches also and that went right on the stringer.we fished for a few hrs longer and i decided to hit the one eddy down farther and took 3 nice perch right off the bat along with 4 other walleye.got a dozen other litttle perch in the same pool along with a crappie and smallmouth.man those perch sure do have a pretty color below the dam.moved on down the river father when they shut the one gate and the water level dropped a few feet.got 3 more smallmouth on down farther,just little ones.the found a spot where a few eyes were holding and got 4 more between 16-21inches and lost another about 23 or 24inches,everything got thrown back.we left and went up to hit the main lake and waded out on a point and i got lucky and got 2 smallmouth,one 14in and the other 15in.fished for crappies for awhile and found one nice spot and pestered the heck out of them.got 17 there and 6 or 7 of them were 10.5-12.5inches.was gona keep em but i didnt have enough to bother cleaning.we went back to the spillway and thats when i just left pissed off and disgusted.there was the local hillbillies snagging them with jigging wraps and vibes.mostly little spikes but how they were just kicking them back over the wall and mistreating the fish really ticked me off.where did the sport go in this? they got 1 or 2 while i was there that were keepers and those sure went on the stringer in a hurry.there was some other guys that were leaving when i was too and they had 5 on a stringer that looked to be 15-19inches.i can guarantee those werent caught legally cuz they came after the water level dropped and it got really tough.its sad to see stuff like that happening.i need to give the game warden a call.anyone have the number? all in all tho i thought it was a really decent day of fishing.i didnt expect to do as good as i did.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive seen the guys snagging there too. They usually snag from up top where one of the chutes is shutoff. From far away, I thought they were killin them til i got closer and the fish were flying up belly up. 

I think the number is 1-800-762-2437


----------



## jlbrokaw (Mar 17, 2009)

ODNR Division of Wildlife Officers:

Portage Barry Hennig (330) 245-3040
Mahoning David J. Brown (330) 245-3038

Wasn't sure which county you needed, so I hope this helps.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey smalliediehard,I never fished that spillway before where is a good place to park there? What is the best way to fish that area? Live bait dirfting ? Thanks for your help!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man that is just b.s. that stuff pisses me off to no end. next time you gotta try and call while you and they are both there..its no fun callin the cops on anyone, but blatant disregard for the law is unacceptable. sounds like a great day you had though..! what is the lake level??


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Trust me, in that particular spot every dog will have their day


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

While I agree with you that calling the odnr would be the right thing to do, i just want to say that it has become a politically influenced institution, and while they might catch a few snaggers, that one phone call could close the area to fishing for everyone. i don't trust them, while it is great to blow the whistle, the whistle blower could be penalized along with the culprits. I've seen this before.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

my buddy stop at milton spillway and 224 berlin bridge the other day and told me that there were some people snagging and keeping them at both of the places. also, keeping more than the limit. so sad, they probably just going to take it home and show it off to their friends and throw all the fish away or buried it.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

I use to snagg down there myself. Was it wright no would I do it know NO but I didn't think at the time is was wrong know that I'm older I wouldn't think twice about it. There are plenty of poeple that get caught maybe
not that night but they will. I never got in trouble because we never took anything home. I have a problem with some groups of poeple that would come down with there white buckets and fill them with everything that they get and then go home and grind them in to patties. One other point poeple have been down there snagging for many years so I don't they would ever close it.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

IMO, people who are catching fish and taking them home to GRIND into patties are better than people who sit there and snag. BOTH are stupid but the one who abides by the law gets my nod of approval.

I highly doubt that anything will be resolved even if you call the DNR. I mean look, 1 number is for 1 DNR officer. Do you think he's really going to make a effort to sit at 1 dam all day or drive out in the late evening to write out a ticket? I dont think so but if the listed officers are that good then the world is not at lost. The situation needs to be handled like Maumee before anything is to be resolved and that simply isnt going to happen.

Im my recent years of fishing, I have yet to be checked by a DNR officer or seen one where ive been fishing and I fish just about everyday. It makes me think if I should even bother to buy one but I know that it's the right thing to do so i do it. Wasting $20 dollars on a license that isnt even checked regularly seems really pointless to me. It makes me even more piss when people without them fish and snag around me with no officer on hand....EVER.

Whats the point of being pissed at people who snag then officers we pay arent even there? They come out on holidays full force. Whoopty, what is that a few days a year? I think they should have a quota to meet like regular officers.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

The wildlife officers are out and about. Just because they aren't in one area one day, doesn't mean they won't be there the next day. I don't know about you guys, but I can only be in one place at a time, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. I do hope they catch those snaggers though. Where is the sport in snagging? I don't get it.

As for licenses, I got checked multiple times last year. Twice on Lake Erie, once at Deer Creek, and once while fishing the Mahoning River during the White Bass run. I don't know if I'm just a magnet for those guys or what, but I know I'll always have a license when fishing. Besides which, part of your license money goes towards research and conservation including stocking your favorite lakes with your favorite fish. So to me, it's a very worthwhile $19.


----------



## night (Sep 29, 2008)

I get checked out at berlin some times two times a year . Also think its your duty to turn them in.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've only been checked once for my fishing license and that was by a local township police officer at the Cardinal Plant on the Ohio River when we refuse to leave (it is a federal navigatible river owned by us not AEP).

On inland lakes they seems much more concerned about whether I have alcohol on my person. When I ask if they want to see my license and they say no, I take it out and make them check it.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

you guys act like everyone down there keeps a snagged fished i caught plenty fish by the mouth at miltons spillway


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

The ODNR have been out at berlin on the causeway lately. I was out in a boat last thursday night and i went past the causeway around 9 or so and as soon as i got my boat on the trailer down by the public launch. The ODNR was right there to check the fish and make me open up the compartments in the boat to see if i had over the limit. I have been checked several times out at berlin for legal fish. last year i had them take out each walleye and measure them. So i can imagine they have pry been getting people for snagging and undersized fish lately.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

When I use to go there allot a few years ago, I know they use to send undercover park rangers there all the time. 

So if you snag and are reading this, just keep that in mind. 

Also last I heard when I went there, that there is no size or limit at the spillway. I never worried about it, because I never keep small fish, and always kept what the limit is for the lake, because I never knew 100% if it was true or not. 

This year I will be going there allot more, some great fishing down there. We use to limit out on eyes every time. I caught a 3-4 lber out of there 1 year. 

Also hooking muskies with a ultra lite rod is always a blast even if they cut the line after a few minutes of fighting them.


----------



## fireman2028 (Mar 24, 2008)

is the milton spill way as good as all the hipe i always here about it? i have fished it many times with no luck there.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

luv fishing said:


> you guys act like everyone down there keeps a snagged fished i caught plenty fish by the mouth at miltons spillway


Nobody is acting like everyone snags them down there. They go by what they see.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

fireman2028 said:


> is the milton spill way as good as all the hipe i always here about it? i have fished it many times with no luck there.


Your fishing it wrong then. We use to limit out there. Now of course there were days we only caught a few, or none. But for the most part we have caught our fair share.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used jigging rapalas and vibees down there and i snagged fish but i threw them back if you call the game warden about that down there then you will just ruin fishing for everybody else that plays by the rules and that would be ashame the way i look at it is every dog has there day and there day will come when they get busted for keeping snagged fish. I have fished there every year when the spawn is on and alll i use is jigging rapalas and vibees and i have been down there when game wardens were there and they seen people snag fish and keep them and didn't do anything about it.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the lake is still down a few feet.ive only fished below the spillway 3 or 4 times.you just gotta hit it right i guess with the water level and the times i have fished it i must have gotten lucky and done good.dont get me wrong,not everyone was snagging tho.there was plenty fishing legally and not snagging.but when i have a guy with a jig on nxt to me and a stinger hook(no minnow) and is jerking it back and hooks one in the back and keeps it, that isnt a legal fish to me.same with the guys ripping back vibes and jigging rapalas making 3 or 4 foot swipes with their rod.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> I have used jigging rapalas and vibees down there and i snagged fish but i threw them back if you call the game warden about that down there then you will just ruin fishing for everybody else that plays by the rules and that would be ashame the way i look at it is every dog has there day and there day will come when they get busted for keeping snagged fish. I have fished there every year when the spawn is on and alll i use is jigging rapalas and vibees and i have been down there when game wardens were there and they seen people snag fish and keep them and didn't do anything about it.


The people that are snagging should be reported, even if it does hurt the fisherman that go by the rules.


----------



## tyrus3k (Feb 24, 2008)

BITE-ME0020 said:


> i just have a few questions. first where are these fish coming from? because i cant figure out where they are going to return, whats down stream? why does this spillway not have the same treble hook regulations as berlin? and what about the size limit i thought there was a state regulated size limit?


There are walleye that live exclusively in rivers, which is the case for the walleye spawning in the mahoning river at the milton dam. I am not sure about the hook regulations? There is no statewide size limit for walleye, there is only a statewide daily limit, which is 6. Each lake varies on the size limit. For instance mosquito lake has no size limit, along with the mahoning river below the milton dam but lake milton itself has a size limit of 15 inches.


----------



## hawaiianfisherman (Jan 28, 2009)

went to the spillway yesterday, had some s.o.b call the odnr, b.s.ing that my brother was snagging fish and they ended down their giving them hell...look..fishing the top their is no way you aint going to snag a few...i dont care what you got on, but i know all we keep is legal, and all the snags, i dont care if its a state record walleye , all go back, even if its questionable..it goes back........the odnr camos out with spotting scopes and have undercovers and who know what other crazy govenment surveillance their running all over their..and pretty much all popular river fishing due to snaggers......so......leave it alone..let them do their job...and you do yours...which is fishing..not snitching....you might jus turn in the wrong guy who had nothing to do with what you think you seen......


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

A friend of mine was out there over the weekend and said that the ODNR was there while he was. He was asked for his license and told he was ok but there were 4 people there that the officer told them to grab their fish and their equipment and to folllow him!

He also said he did not know where he came from but deffinetly knew who he was after.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I couldn't be happier that the game officers are keeping a good eye on everything. The people that have to snag their catch or keep undersized fish should be banned from fishing.Maybe if everyone knows they are watching they will think twice about doing something illegal.They don't bother me a bit when they check me cuz I know I am always legal.The laws we have are there for a good reason and I support them. If your not doing anything wrong then you shouldn't have any worries,right? Even if someone thinks you are snagging and calls the dnr,they can't write a ticket just because someone says your illegal.They will check for snag marks and if everything is all good then no big deal. They might check ten people and one might have done something wrong and that was all worth getting that scumbag out of the fishing spots of decent law abiding REAL FISHERMAN.If you care about the future fishing then let them do their jobs and weed out the bad ones.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

You can Call me a S O B or a snitch don't matter to me . ( I didn't make the call that day ). If your a snagging around me.. I'M CALLING ..AS I think many would. Plain and simple. 

I agree you can snag a fish with out trying to do so. 
Keeping it is wrong. Like jiggineyes said.. No matter if they did call on your brother They dont' take someones word on it .They will watch for him to start ripping or check his stringer for snagged fish .

MAYBE your brother was giving a DNR officer a hard time. Been checked my many many times my self .Never once have I been giving a HELL by any of them. What did he catch Hell for ?


Wish there were more DNR officers around to bust the low lifes.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I had a s.o.b call the dnr on me a few years ago and tell them that I was snagging. I dont keep snagged fish even if I am on the wall by the shoots. He was just a ass and was jealous that I was out fishing him using the samestuff.

I agree with the opinion keep complaining and they will just shut it down for everybody.

People think that all of those fish on the vibe's and jigging raps are snagged. So why do the fish bite them while ice fishing or in the fall off of the boat. I say learn to fish them and maybe your opinions will change.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

If that is what they have to do to get rid of all the snaggers then so be it.

Accidentally snagging a fish while fishing a Vib E, while the fish are schooled up, is going to happen. You snap it up, a fish sees or senses it and rushes in as it drops but can't find the bait or misses it. Just then you snap again and snag the fish. That fish should be released.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

none of this would be happening if the dam dnr would suspend fishing for spawning walleye..look at maumee, been a nightmare for years..but they just let it go..put and take , put and take, put and take..no protection..ridiculous.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i know the difference between accidentally snagging a fish using a vibe or jigging rap and purposely doing it.i fish them all the time.and i know a few of those guys were purposely snagging fish when i wasnt more than 10ft away from them and could see clear as day what they were doing.i agree with just having a closed walleye season during spawn time,do what Pa. does.fishing would be alot better then.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was at Milton several years ago fishing from my boat and I saw two Wildl;ife Officers on the raod on the east side of the lake watching someone through binoculars. I don't know what was going on but they were observing someone out there. 
You can always call 1-800-poacher.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I also fish numerous hours a year with a vibe and rap and I too have snagged my fair share,it's going to happen.As a true sportsman we should throw back every fish that wasn't caught fair. For anyone that doesn't agree heres a bit of info: For walleye to succesfully spawn conditions have to be just right.Almost every lake in this state does not have the right conditions that is why the odnr puts forth great efforts on the stocking programs across the state. When walleye make their run up river(below lake milton) to spawn they can come by the hundreds and that is why it is easy to snag. If everyone keeps a limit of snagged fish how many do you think will be left to spawn?and out of those that are left how many walleye fry will actually hatch succesfully? I would agree to put a closed season on spawning walleye also,but as long as there isn't one atleast be respectful and let them spawn.We are only hurting ourselves guys. Would you rather have a great banner year getting limits every day for a month by snagging them and not catch any for the next couple years or always have the oppurtunity to get a few for years to come?


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

last week my buddy told me there was people snagging and keeping the snagged fish, so i hit the milton spillway this morning and couldn't beleive my eyes a few guys were snagging and keeping what they snagged and pretended like no one saw them snagged those fish, when there was like six of us fishing 10 to 15 feet away from them. everyone at the rock obviously notice it too cause the guy was on top the spillway pulling the fish off its belly. i mean there is going to be a lot of people that is gonna accidentally snagged the eyes during the spawn including me but we all should throw back the fouled hook ones back. it made me sick how a few individuals can do this, but i had to leave early cause i couldn't take it no more or else i be yelling at this guy. well, my brother-inlaw use to be a odnr and now a ranger. he wanted to see it first hand fishing with these snagger keepers on his days off, so becareful out there. he said a couple of his buddy from the station will be fishing too, so it's not worth the ticket when you put snagged fish in your bucket.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well mabey those poachers could just go to berlin and pull there limit out of the test nets,that way they wont half to snag.them;and buy the way;it;s got tobe well worth it,a old friend of mine,use to snag at milton till he got pintch,350.00 doller fine and 5 year no fishing in this state,so it must be worth it, i would turn there ass;s in. and i hope they dont have kid's that like to fish,cause there takeing the future fish,for the next generation, so to you so called snaging pro,enjoy the fish while you can cause in jail you get spoiled lunch meat.and high way clean up with a beautful orange sute,so snag,snag,snag away.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

maybe they should make single hook only. not saying using vibes and jiggn rapalas is wrong i just thing it would cut back the snagging. i mean use them but the fish i snag i thro back.


----------

